# Fall Hershey (October 2022)



## Blue Streak (Oct 5, 2022)

Wednesday 10/05/2022:


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2022)

That's better than Tuesday. Tuesday was a wash out


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 5, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1707383
> View attachment 1707384
> View attachment 1707386
> View attachment 1707385
> ...



Great pictures! Thanks for posting !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures Jeff!  Any previously unknown bicycle treasure show up?

Loving the Columbia 32 with the extras!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2022)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 5, 2022)

Big show today and weather thankfully held out! Not a ton of bikes but lots of everything else


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 5, 2022)

*Wow Wish my Wednesdays were like that!!Great selection of photos!! Keepem coming please!!!
*


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Kato (Oct 5, 2022)

Great looking pics - much appreciated - will keep watching 

*** Any info on the black Mustang GT 5.0 sitting next to the Ford 5 window ??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2022)

John G04 said:


> Big show today and weather thankfully held out! Not a ton of bikes but lots of everything elseView attachment 1707465
> View attachment 1707466
> 
> View attachment 1707467
> ...



Outstanding John!  I like your taste in German cars.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2022)

This poor one was not to be seen last year; I guess the vendor and his brother stayed away due to covid? I am glad the ol'guy made it to the "sweetest place on Earth" this year.  Sadly the bike is looking more desperate every time we see it.  The duct tape on the saddle is a new addition.  I hope he takes someone's offer sooner than later.  I have tried in the past to no avail.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 5, 2022)

Kato said:


> Great looking pics - much appreciated - will keep watching
> 
> *** Any info on the black Mustang GT 5.0 sitting next to the Ford 5 window ??
> 
> View attachment 1707520




Believe that was a 86 5 speed. Had pretty low miles and was asking something around $30k.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 6, 2022)

Thursday:


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 6, 2022)

*Lovin The Silverside outta SF Thanks 4 photos*


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 6, 2022)

Excellent pictures you've taken! And if you need an OX5 for that spare Curtiss Jenny you have sitting around... The seller should check with Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome to see if they're in the market for the engine. Good stuff.


----------



## badbob (Oct 6, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This poor one was not to be seen last year; I guess the vendor and his brother stayed away due to covid? I am glad the ol'guy made it to the "sweetest place on Earth" this year.  Sadly the bike is looking more desperate every time we see it.  The duct tape on the saddle is a new addition.  I hope he takes someone's offer sooner than later.  I have tried in the past to no avail.
> 
> View attachment 1707523



I saw it Monday but there was no duct tape on the seat. Yes, I tried to buy it too. LOL!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 6, 2022)

THANKS FOR THE PICTURES, THERE GREAT


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 6, 2022)

Last of my random photos from Hershey today:


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 6, 2022)

Race cars entered into the AACA Judged Car Show need to run several laps around the Hershey Park Stadium to be eligible for judging. Below are all the entries. Something for everyone.


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2022)

Great Pics, thank you


----------



## 1439Mike (Oct 8, 2022)

Wonderful pictures. Thanks


----------



## JIM OWEN (Oct 8, 2022)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!😀


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2022)

Great photos.  Nice walk with just too many things to see!  Looks like fun.  Especially if you have the funds!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 8, 2022)

ANY MORE PICS FOR TO DAY


----------



## kingsting (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks for all the pix! This was the first year that I didn't spend most of the week walking the fields. We had all the bikes in the red field and there was so much foot traffic at our space that I decided to hang out and talk to everybody. It was such a good time. Moved some bikes too!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 11, 2022)

Cool truck from my home town of Warwick NY


----------

